# ICD-10 Online Assessment certification??



## ejaquier (Jun 20, 2015)

I passed the online proficiency assessment, I got the score, but how do I get the certificate that I've seen floating around?  I need proof on Monday to send to my employer that I passed and I'm certified in it.  Does the $60 test not come with one?  TIA!


----------



## dpalmermcb13 (Jun 21, 2015)

*ICD 10 CEU certificate*

at the end of the page where all of the training modules are listed, (scroll down) you will see an orange button that says "CEU Certificate"- click that and you will get the needed certificate.


----------



## lkitzmiller (Jun 21, 2015)

*icd-10 online assessment test*

Once I have accessed my account, where is the 1cd-10 test located?


----------



## trose45116 (Jun 21, 2015)

*icd-10 test*

If you go under ICD-10 its under the coder section #5 click on it and then click on the option 2 timed assessment. I just took mine today and passed.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Jun 22, 2015)

Do you want get certificate please follow the steps,

Login-------->Home -------->Purchases -------->Proficiency Assessment --------> Get Certificate


----------



## aleigh (Jul 12, 2015)

I followed the above directions and don't see any certificate...did anyone else have issues?


----------



## nperry (Jul 12, 2015)

I just took the test and passed as well and I never saw an icon that says "get certificate".  Can anyone help us???


----------



## aleigh (Jul 12, 2015)

Mine just showed up, try waiting a couple of hours.


----------



## ajkinion (Jul 22, 2015)

*ICD-10 Practice Prof Assessment*

I purchased the ICD10 practice assessment along withe the proficency test but I every time I try to access the practice  ones, it says ERROR PAGE NOT FOUND!"  Has anyone else had this problem? Pop up are unchecked, etc... HELP!


----------



## ataylor77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I would call AAPC because I access mine the same way (through purchases) with no problems.


----------



## ataylor77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I did not have a problem accessing the practice assessments maybe they are having issues today. I would call them and see.


----------

